# What do YOUR skid marks look like?



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL...So I have really been wondering what kind of condition my diff is in. It doesn't make any noise or anything but I still wonder if it is 100% running order. When I do quick launches, the driver side rear always leaves a slightly darker mark on the road than the right. Seems to be pretty consistent that way. It also seems that my car always prefers to buck the rear to the right a little when it gets a loose. Am I worrying over nothing or is something causing my diff to favor spinning the drivers side rear tire?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Makes sense, there is more weight on the driver side with someone in it driving. Also would explain the tendency to break to the right.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Skid Mark


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mine normally look like someone rubbed a Snickers in my underwear and added a slight sprinkle of chocolate pudding.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just gotta visual on that. Yummie.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> LOL...So I have really been wondering what kind of condition my diff is in. It doesn't make any noise or anything but I still wonder if it is 100% running order. When I do quick launches, the driver side rear always leaves a slightly darker mark on the road than the right. Seems to be pretty consistent that way. It also seems that my car always prefers to buck the rear to the right a little when it gets a loose. Am I worrying over nothing or is something causing my diff to favor spinning the drivers side rear tire?


Its normal for the right to light up faster than the left in any car, thats where the inital torque of the car is. Its is normal practice to put weight on that side of the car and tune the suspension differently on right and left sides because of it.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

HAHA...nice to see some of you caught on to my little pun there. 

Thanks for the input those of you who chose the other side of my play on words. I feel better now.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

they look the same to me...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Perfect!!:cheers


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

It is pretty normal to have more bite on the right side. If you have OEM suspension, there are a lot of things you can do to transfer torque better. The rear cradle bushings, and differential mount, allow a lot of movement in multiple directions and will move a lot when under torque. Most GTOs have an issue with the left inner lower control arm bushing. Look at yours and you will most likely find the bolt looks like it is not in the center of the bushing. This is due to the positioning of the serious voids . The voids on the left side are installed in a way that allows a serious amount of fore/aft movement. The right side traditionally does have the same movement, but is not as bad or pronounced. Also it is pretty common to see 1/2 inch height variations side to side at the rear. This also can add to your concerns 

mike
dms


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

So the solution the the above posting would be........what? Stiffer bushings all around in the back? Very curious to get it right.

Thanks

Russ


----------

